# Toilet traning



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

My girls seem to get the idea of the litter tray-some of the time. Ive seen them weeing in it and there is poo in it but they pee the bed ALOT and poo random places. Also id like to train them to use the tray when there out and about-any tips?


----------



## TheMutt (Feb 4, 2007)

My 2 girls do the exact same thing. I'd like to hear any response to this as well.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Not much can be done for the peeing issues, my girls still will scent mark their hammies, but if you see raisins where they shouldn't be, just take a kleenex and move them to the litterbox .


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks v much. All well and good for normal poos but Lola had a really runny poo in my lap the other day-no more kiwi friut for her!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Just as reachthestars says, you need to be consistent and move the poo to the tray as soon as you spot it. If you can't move it, clean it up as soon as you see it. Eventually they should get it.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i have this problem with my little ratty. she is good about peeing in her litter pan when she is in her cage, but she does accidentally pee on my desk every once in a while, and she poops everywhere. i've heard that it really depends on the rat, and if your rat is not the kind to consistently poop in one place, they may never be well potty trained. plenty of rats apparently don't really notice when they're pooping anyway. magnificent, really.


----------

